# dll files



## sugarsweet (Jan 25, 2003)

why cant i opened dll files using the winzip says invalid archive?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

sugarsweet
Welcome to TSG!
If you are referring to .dll (Dynamic Link Libraries) files they are program files and cannot be opened using a Zip program. Zip programs are used to compress and decompress folders for storage savings or E-mail purposes. 
What programs are you trying to open? 

Dave

PS: Opps said directory link library and meant Dynamic!!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello!

Winzip can't open .dll files. Winzip opens .zip files. .dll files are libraries of information used by other program files, such as the .exe files.

May I ask why you are trying to "open" a .dll file?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sugarsweet PM'd me with additional information related to the problem.

PM=
-------------------------------------------
Hello, and thank you for your response the files I need are
msnp32.dll,msvcp60.dll just for starters lol.... the computer is my daughters and how in god's name she lost them I will never know, is there anyway i can get them and copy on a floppy and put them in or would the dynamic library work for all..

nice to meet ya ...here from Pennslyvania

Sugar
------------------------------------------------------

Sugarsweet

Pleased to meet you also. I will post this message to the thread you started so other can follow and help if need be. It appears your client for microsoft networks may be messed up and needs to removed and re-added. There are other items usually associated with this problem vredir.vxd, dfs.vxd and a few others. Hopefully we are going after the correct problem.

Also no there are hundreds of different .dll files so you must supply the correct ones missing.

If the two .vxd's are also involved in the missing items then follow procedure below. If not then let us know what the .dlls are and we can instruct on how to extract those from the install CD.

Also what operating system are they using?

Procedure:
Have them try this first and they may need the Install CD if the system prompts for it.

1) Go to Start\settings\control panel\network\general tab
2) Locate Client for Microsoft Networks highlight and click remove.
You may get an error Network is incomplete and if so select no.
3) Click the add tab and select Client for Microsoft Networks and click OK.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sugar PM'd

ok have windows 98SE version 4.10.2222, ok now the big problem is have no cd recoverys for this computer so everything has to be loaded i guess by floppy, not sure, files so far it says when i get it up and started is 
vnetsup.vxd 
vredir.vxd 
dfs.vxd ok on screen i can get from there clicking to continue then comes up needs msvcp60.dll,msnp32.dll then next box says needs dynamic library......am i making any sense? i sure hope so been working on this for about 3 days now.. 

once again thanks 
__________________
Sugarsweet

Sugarsweet the problem you are describing is the one I thought it was. As far as loading from Floppy it is possible but you have to have a source for it.
Lets try this.
Go to start\find and type in each of the files you listed above one at a time and see if they are on your system in the C:\Windows\System folder. They may be there and the client is just messed up. If not then I will look and see if they can be had at one of my dll library sights.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sugarsweet
Computers can be frustrating at times especially when people download or load programs without researching what they do.
You can go Here, once there click the Dll search tab, then the start search tab. Type in the dll's one at a time and download them to a floppy. Then .vxd files missing are another matter so I will have to research where you can get them from. You may have all these on the 98 machine within cab files but lets proceed this way first.
Once you have accumulated all the .dll files on floppy the copy them to the Win98 machine and place them in the C:\Windows\System folder.

Meantime I will look for the .vxds

Dave

PS: No more PM's! Please post your replys using the post reply tab at bottom of this thread.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sugarsweet
Go Here and see if you can locate the vnetsup.vxd, vredir.vxd, dfs.vxd drivers. You will be required to sign in and also make sure it is for Win98SE.

If not found then we will have to see if the .cab files exist on the 98SE machine and extract those.

Will await your response.

Dave


----------



## sugarsweet (Jan 25, 2003)

went to the site u sent me could not find vredir.vxd and vnetsup.vxd.dfs.vxd files, please let me know where else


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sugarsweet 
Then we need to see if the .cab files exist on the Win98SE system. Go to start\find and type in **.cab* then enter. There should be many listed if the C:\Windows\Options or Install folder if they are there. If so then we have a shot on using SFC to extract them too C:\Windows\System folder. If not then you are going to have to find a copy of someones Win98 install CD so you can extract them from there.

Let us know what you find with the search.

Dave


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Go to Control panel, Network, highlight Client for MS Networks, 
click remove, reboot, go back to network, click add, click client, select C for MS Net and that will take care of at least your Msnp32.dll error message.

Also have a look here:

Err Msg: Cannot Find a Device File That May Be Needed to Run...

You can extract a fresh copy of msvcp60.dll using System File Checker: System File Checker Step by Step


----------

